# Sick Dove



## sanguinefern (May 22, 2009)

Hi, 

I've had a white dove four fours years and she's never been sick until now and I don't know what to do.

A couple of weeks ago her eye had, what I thought to be, some staining around it, as she jumps into the cat food when my cats are eating. I washed it off and today it has returned.

She has been sneezing a lot, and yesterday was moving her head in such a way as it looked as if she had something stuck in her throat. I haven't seen her vomit.

This morning the sneezing is less. She is puffed up for the first time and quieter than usual. I saw bright green runny poo this morning for the first time. 

There isn't a vet nearby. I still have to find someone. Does this sound familiar to anybody?

Thank you


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear your bird is not feeling well.

Perhaps she has an respiratory infection, or cold,or other issue... have you looked down her throat? Do you see any yellow colored lesions, or other lesions, like stringy flem ?? her throat should be pink.

Has she been treated for blood sucking mites?

Where are you located, perhaps we can find help?

Here is a list of resources:

http://www.pigeon-life.net/prd.htm



Be sure to keep her warm and out of drafts, and hand feed her if she isn't eating.


----------



## sanguinefern (May 22, 2009)

*Thank You!*

Thank you so much for your reply. I looked into her mouth and it is clear. 

After looking, I am beginning to think the discharge is from her nose, not her eye. She left the cage and insists on sitting on my head again which seems to be a good sign (hopefully).

I haven't noticed her eating but she drank water yesterday on her own and I gave her some this morning so she doesn't get dehydrated. She's still sneezing, but less.

The diarrhea today is really concerning me.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Has she been exposed to any other birds?

I would take her to the vet.

Cynthia


----------



## sanguinefern (May 22, 2009)

*reply*

Thank you. No, she has never been around another bird. For 5 years she's been perfectly healthy. This appeared out of the blue.

I have been looking for a vet today. A vet in another state advised me to take away all things scented. It sort of seems to coincide with when I brought hyacinths into the house and have had scented flowers ever since (lilies too). 

Does anybody know about this?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

sanguinefern said:


> Thank you. No, she has never been around another bird. For 5 years she's been perfectly healthy. This appeared out of the blue.
> 
> I have been looking for a vet today. A vet in another state advised me to take away all things scented. It sort of seems to coincide with when I brought hyacinths into the house and have had scented flowers ever since (lilies too).
> 
> Does anybody know about this?


Try reading through this and see if it answers your questions. I don't have flowers around my birds, but that's because me and flowers don't get along and they would be long dead before they bothered the birds. LOL

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=5047


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

The real danger is using things like scented candles, air freshners, aromatic essential oils etc in the house, but I have always avoided using highly scented plants in the same room as pigeons "just in case".

I would try removing them, but I don't think they would be causing diarrhea unless the dove is coming into contact with them. However, I could be wrong!

Cynthia


----------



## sanguinefern (May 22, 2009)

Thanks again for your replies.

I removed the lilies and, coincidence or not, Birdsley perked up in no time flat. She is on my shoulder again this morning. Her symptoms have stopped also. 

I read somewhere at this site to put a little apple cider vinegar in the water - 1 T to a gallon, so I did that just in case.

Whatever it was, she's cooing and flying around again so I'm happy. Keep your fingers crossed for me that it stays like that.

You are all very helpful. It's great to have someone to ask about these things. Have a nice weekend.


----------



## sanguinefern (May 22, 2009)

*Birdsley*

YEY!!! Birdsley is back to herself again. Couldn't get her off of my head this morning. She's happily cooing and ready to lay another egg. 

Have a nice weekend bird people and birdies!


----------

